# sogno raccontato da uno scrittore che somigli ai sogni



## deserto

Buon giorno!
Vi scrivo prima la frase che mi ha messo in dubbio:
"Oltre a costituire un esempio di modernita' psicologica raro in quell'epoca, questo racconto ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore che somigli ai sogni che si fanno davvero."
La mia domanda e': perche' qui si usa la congiunzione(somigli, invece di usare"somiglia"), e' per la parola di "raro"? Oppure qui "perché" vuol dire "affinché" ?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## giginho

deserto said:


> Buon giorno!
> 
> "Oltre a costituire un esempio di modernita' psicologica raro in quell'epoca, questo racconto ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore che somigli ai sogni che si fanno davvero."
> 
> La mia domanda e': perche' qui si usa la congiunzione(somigli, invece di usare"somiglia"), e' per la parola di "raro"? Oppure qui "*perché*" vuol dire "affinché" ?
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ciao Deserto!

Non vedo nessun "perché" nella frase da te citata. Il tuo dubbio è nell'uso del congiuntivo?


----------



## bearded

Salve.
Il mio parere è questo:  ''Somigli'' è modo congiuntivo, non congiunzione.  Inoltre non compare la parola ''perché''.  Tuttavia credo di capire la tua domanda.  Il congiuntivo dà alla frase un significato 'consecutivo':  uno di quei rari casi (tale/i da assomigliare, tale/i che somigli(no)...).  Si tratta di un uso letterario.  In ogni caso, una virgola è necessaria dopo ''scrittore''.


----------



## deserto

Scusatemi! 
Prima, volevo dire "congiuntivo", e non congiuzione...
Poi, volevo sapere se il primo "che" nella frase citata poteva essere spiegato come "affinche'". Pero' da quanto ha detto bearded man, non deve significare proprio affinche'.
Grazie!


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Salve.
> Il mio parere è questo:  ''Somigli'' è modo congiuntivo, non congiunzione.  Inoltre non compare la parola ''perché''.  Tuttavia credo di capire la tua domanda.  Il congiuntivo dà alla frase un significato 'consecutivo':  uno di quei rari casi (tale/i da assomigliare, tale/i che somigli(no)...).


Giusto, anch'io la spiegherei così.

Però…


bearded man said:


> Si tratta di un uso letterario.  In ogni caso, una virgola è necessaria dopo ''scrittore''.


Questo no. La virgola sarebbe proprio scorretta. in questo caso la frase introdotta dal “che” serve a qualificare “uno dei rari casi”. Ha il ruolo di un aggettivo (“uno dei rari casi somiglianti ai sogni”, ovviamente scritto senza virgola). Non è un inciso.


----------



## bearded

Senza la virgola dopo 'scrittore', il  'che' che viene subito dopo si riferirebbe a 'scrittore' e non più a 'uno dei casi' o a 'sogno'. Non è lo scrittore che somigli(a).


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Senza la virgola dopo 'scrittore', il  'che' che viene subito dopo si riferirebbe a 'scrittore' e non più a 'uno dei casi' o a 'sogno'. Non è lo scrittore che somigli(a).


Sì, avevo la stessa impressione. Io ci metterei due virgole: " ... ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno*,* raccontato da uno scrittore*,* che somigli ai sogni che si fanno davvero." 





frugnaglio said:


> ... Ha il ruolo di un aggettivo (“uno dei rari casi somiglianti ai sogni”, ovviamente scritto senza virgola). Non è un inciso.


Ma "raccontato da uno scrittore" lo è (almeno mi pare così).


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Senza la virgola dopo 'scrittore', il  'che' che viene subito dopo si riferirebbe a 'scrittore' e non più a 'uno dei casi' o a 'sogno'. Non è lo scrittore che somigli(a).



Ma non è mica vero che il _che_ si riferisce sempre alla parola che lo precede. Certo, in un caso ambiguo viene naturale interpretarlo così, ma qui di ambiguità reali non ce ne sono.



francisgranada said:


> Ma "raccontato da uno scrittore" lo è (almeno mi pare così).


Io direi di no. È uno dei rari casi di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore. Non è un inciso, qui “sogno raccontato da uno scrittore” è un oggetto unico.


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> Io direi di no. È uno dei rari casi di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore. Non è un inciso, qui “sogno raccontato da uno scrittore” è un oggetto unico.


Probabilmente mi sono sbagliato per quanto riguarda la terminologia ... La sostanza di quello che volevo dire è che secondo me si tratta di "un'aggiunta inserita" (scusate l'espressione inventata _ad hoc_ ) che precisa il sostantivo _sogno_, ma se la omettiamo non cambia la struttura grammaticale della frase.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
Mi trovo d'accordo con Frunaglio, personalmente ritengo che le virgole non servano. Ma se proprio si volessero utilizzare, per segnalare un inciso, queste debbano precedere e seguire "da uno scrittore".


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, la parte ''raccontato da uno scrittore'' non è un inciso, però la virgola dopo ''scrittore'' è necessaria. Mi spiace, su questo non sono d'accordo con frugnaglio.  Il periodo in questione è abbastanza complesso, e per me quell' indispensabile  virgola, oltre a rendere chiaro a che cosa si riferisce il 'che',  serve anche a creare una piccola pausa utile a non pronunciare tutto d'un fiato.


----------



## Necsus

deserto said:


> "Oltre a costituire un esempio di modernità psicologica raro in quell'epoca, questo racconto ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore che somigli ai sogni che si fanno davvero."
> La mia domanda e': perché qui si usa il congiuntivo (somigli, invece di usare "somiglia"), è per la parola "raro"? Oppure "perché" vuol dire "affinché" ?


Ciao, deserto.
La mia opinione è che l'utilizzo del congiuntivo dipenda unicamente dalla presenza del pronome indefinito 'uno (dei rari casi)'. Se infatti lo trasformi in articolo indeterminativo non se ne sente più la necessità:
"questo racconto ci presenta *un *raro caso di sogno raccontato da uno scrittore che *somiglia *ai sogni che si fanno davvero".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Necsus.  La tua è un'acuta osservazione e - come accade il più delle volte - la tua opinione è condivisibile. Sarebbe da chiarire perché in presenza di un pronome indefinito si senta la necessità/opportunità del congiuntivo (vorrei dire che forse in tali casi un senso 'consecutivo' diviene avvertibile. Vediamo un altro pronome indefinito: chiunque mangi questo pane = ogni persona tale/siffatta che mangi/da mangiare questo pane...). Forse le nostre due interpretazioni non si contraddicono. Naturalmente, nel mio esempio con 'chiunque', al valore consecutivo si aggiunge anche quello ipotetico/eventuale.
Mi piacerebbe leggere il tuo parere anche sulla famosa virgola.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bearded.
Non sono sicuro di capire. Si può anche pensare di chiarirlo, certo, ma di fatto è l'applicazione di una regola. Se vuoi cercare una motivazione, secondo me lo è il fatto che sono... indefiniti! caratteristica che evoca inevitabilmente il congiuntivo. 
Dal sito della Crusca (anche se sicuramente l'avrò già postato altrove):
«Il congiuntivo si usa:
1) con alcune congiunzioni subordinanti, quali _affinché, benché, sebbene, quantunque, a meno che, nel caso che, qualora, prima che, senza che;_
2) con aggettivi o pronomi indefiniti _(qualunque, chiunque, qualsiasi, ovunque, dovunque);_
3) con espressioni impersonali, come _è necessario che, è probabile che, è bene che;_
4) in formule ormai fissate nell'uso _(vada come vada; costi quel che costi)._
In altri casi, si dovrà distinguere tra verbi che reggono il congiuntivo, l'indicativo o entrambi con significato diverso (cfr. SERIANNI 1989: XIV 49-52).»

Riguardo alla questione della virgola, che non rientra nel dubbio per cui è stata aperta la discussione, personalmente non sarei troppo radicale. Non mi sembra indispensabile, ma se aiuta la comprensione si può sempre mettere (una sola, ovviamente, altrimenti cambia il senso della frase).


----------



## bearded

Grazie della tua risposta, Nexus. Hai ragione: qualche volta avventurarsi alla ricerca di una spiegazione per l'esistenza di una regola - come ho cercato di fare io - è superfluo (o addirittura rischioso, per la facilità di prendere delle cantonate...).
 Ho un ultimo dubbio:  se nella frase originale ci fosse ''somiglia'' invece di ''somigli'', secondo me il senso non cambierebbe granché (uno di quei rari casi di sogno..che assomiglia(no)..). A me non sembra che sia necessaria la ''trasformazione in articolo indeterminativo''.  Il fatto che in fondo il congiuntivo non sia (secondo me) del tutto indispensabile, ma si possa ammettere anche l'indicativo, forse milita a favore di una pura scelta stilistica, attenuando il valore indefinito di quel pronome 'uno'...


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... no, personalmente continuo a ritenere che per non usare il congiuntivo si debba svincolare la frase che lo contiene dalla reggenza dell'indefinito. Prima ho usato l'articolo come dimostrazione, ma si potrebbe anche spostare il relativo: "questo racconto ci presenta uno dei rari casi *in cui *il sogno raccontato da uno scrittore *somiglia *ai sogni che si fanno davvero".


----------



## bearded

Non mi sono spiegato abbastanza chiaramente.  Se io dico ''Per la strada ho incontrato uno dei molti ragazzi che si pettinano con una buffa crestina'',  quell' 'uno' è sì pronome indefinito, ma non di quelli che reggono  il congiuntivo (come ''chiunque...''). Secondo me la frase ''ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno che...somiglia(no)...'' è del tutto analoga a quella del mio esempio con la crestina.  Per spiegare il perché di quel 'somigli', tu senti nel pronome 'uno' un valore indefinito, io ci sento piuttosto un valore consecutivo (uno tale che somigli = tale da somigliare...).


----------



## Necsus

> "ci presenta uno dei rari casi di sogno (raccontato da uno scrittore) che somigli ai sogni che si fanno davvero"
> ''ho incontrato uno dei molti ragazzi che si pettinano con una buffa crestina''


Bearded, io nella frase di deserto non riesco a vedere un valore consecutivo, "uno che somigli" per me non ha il valore di "uno tale che/da", la dipendente è e rimane una relativa, che è 'relativa' a un indefinito, motivo per cui può essere stato usato il congiuntivo. Un motivo aggiuntivo può essere il valore restrittivo/negativo di 'rari' (diciamo 'pochi' per semplicità), infatti con 'numerosi/molti' probabilmente non metterei il congiuntivo. 
La frase che proponi tu è chiaramente diversa, perché il relativo si riferisce al plurale 'molti ragazzi', non a 'uno', altrimenti dovresti mettere il verbo alla terza singolare e non funzionerebbe: ''ho incontrato uno dei molti ragazzi che si pettina con una buffa crestina''. E poi appunto hai messo 'molti' anziché 'pochi': con il secondo, diversamente che con il primo, il congiuntivo alla terza singolare a me verrebbe naturale (''ho incontrato uno dei pochi ragazzi che si pettini con una buffa crestina''). 
Ma credo che tutto ciò non vieti, in un campo di grande incertezza e soggettività come quello dell'uso del congiuntivo, che si possa ricorrere all'indicativo.


----------



## bearded

Necsus, pur non essendo d'accordo (credo che ciascuno resterà del suo parere) io rispetto la tua opinione e ti ringrazio di avermela esposta.  Non per volontà di polemica, ma solo per puntualizzare: è soprattutto sul tuo post #14 che io non posso essere d'accordo.  Il congiuntivo è obbligatorio - anche per la Crusca - solo con quelli, tra i pronomi indefiniti, che reggono un verbo (indefiniti-relativi), come chiunque, qualunque, ovunque.... Non bisogna confonderli con altri pronomi indefiniti come uno,qualcuno,qualcosa... che - senza l'aggiunta di ''che'' - non possono reggere nessun verbo.  Con questi ultimi, se aggiungi 'che', il congiuntivo non è obbligatorio.  ''Chiunque venga da me'' (congiuntivo obbligatorio) ;  ''uno/qualcuno viene da me'' (il pronome è solo soggetto, ma non 'regge' il verbo) , ''uno che viene/venga da me'' (congiuntivo facoltativo: maggiore o minore eventualità, ecc.). 
Di conseguenza, in ''uno dei rari casi di sogno...che somigli'' il congiuntivo non può essere dovuto - come tu hai sostenuto - all'applicazione di una regola riguardante i pronomi indefiniti.... argomento con cui inizialmente mi avevi convinto quando ancora non avevo abbastanza riflettuto (di fronte ad una Crusca - citata da un Necsus - come si può contraddire?).  Ammetto che la restrizione dovuta a ''rari'' può aver giuocato un ruolo nella scelta del congiuntivo nel caso in esame.
E' in uno spirito di amicizia che ti auguro buona giornata.
b.m.


----------



## Necsus

Hai ragione, bearded, sicuramente mi sono espresso male io in quel post citando la regola e quindi automaticamente estendendola, facendo così pensare che il congiuntivo per me fosse da considerare obbligatorio. In realtà quello che volevo dire fin dall'inizio per rispondere a deserto, e che avevo ribadito in conclusione del mio ultimo post con la possibilità comunque di ricorrere all'indicativo, è che secondo me l'utilizzo del congiuntivo da parte di chi ha scritto la frase riportata trova la sua motivazione nella presenza dell'indefinito, che seguito o meno da _che,_ o compreso o meno in elenchi, viene costruito con il congiuntivo, proprio per la sua indefinitezza e per la regola citata, sia che possa riguardare o meno solo alcuni pronomi. E questo è quello che per il momento continuo a pensare, pur rispettando qualunque altra opinione. In più naturalmente c'è il discorso dei 'rari', che ho considerato solo successivamente approfondendo l'analisi insieme a te. 
E dunque... buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## alicip

Secondo voi le seguenti frasi richiedono il congiuntivo o no:
"Mario è uno dei pochi ragazzi che conosco che non capisce le donne."
"Ho incontrato una delle poche persone che si preoccupa per me."


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Alicip, io credo proprio di no. 


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> E poi appunto hai messo 'molti' anziché 'pochi': con il secondo, diversamente che con il primo, il congiuntivo alla terza singolare a me verrebbe naturale (''ho incontrato uno dei pochi ragazzi che si pettini con una buffa crestina'').


 Ciao Necsus, perdonami se te lo dico ma, con la frase tra parentesi del post #18, mi hai fatto rizzare peli e capelli  . Non so se questa sia corretta o meno, ma non la si può sentire. (Brrrrr) 
Mia opinione personale.


----------



## alicip

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Alicip, io credo proprio di no.  Ciao Necsus, perdonami se te lo dico ma, con la frase tra parentesi del post #18, mi hai fatto rizzare peli e capelli  . Non so se questa sia corretta o meno, ma non la si può sentire. (Brrrrr)
> Mia opinione personale.



In realtà è stato proprio il mio stimato concittadino Necsus a farmi venire il dubbio (proprio con la frase: ''ho incontrato uno dei pochi ragazzi che si *pettini *con una buffa crestina'').


----------



## Necsus

alicip said:


> Secondo voi le seguenti frasi richiedono il congiuntivo o no:
> "Mario è uno dei pochi ragazzi che conosco che non capisce le donne."
> "Ho incontrato una delle poche persone che si preoccupa*no* per me."


Puoi usarlo, se ritieni che serva, per registro o altro:
"Mario è uno dei pochi ragazzi che *io *conosc*a* che non capisce le donne."
"Ho incontrato una delle poche persone che si preoccup*ino* per me." Qui non puoi usare la terza persona singolare, l'accordo del relativo è con _persone_, plurale. Comunque mi sembra un po' pesante.


dragonseven said:


> Ciao Alicip, io credo proprio di no.  Ciao Necsus, perdonami se te lo dico ma, con la frase tra parentesi del post #18, mi hai fatto rizzare peli e capelli  . Non so se questa sia corretta o meno, ma non la si può sentire. (Brrrrr)
> Mia opinione personale.


Non ne vedo motivo.
Mia opinione personale.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> Non ne vedo motivo.
> Mia opinione personale.


 Beh, se con la frase ''ho incontrato uno dei pochi ragazzi che si *pettini* con una buffa crestina" vuoi esprimere il dubbio che ciò che vedi si possa definire così, allora non ho obiezioni. Invece, se ciò non esiste direi che l'indicativo è preferibile (di gran lunga).


----------

